# Weight of Air?



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

I have built a stage in front of my screen in the home theatre
The stage is 10'by4'by2' 80 cu ft.
In the stage are 2,15" speakers that going to be used for sub woofers.I have tested the speakers, even at 40W they move a lot of air ,at16c/s they were rattleling the kitchen windows 50' away.
Would there be any divers reading this that could tell me how much air weighs per cu ft ?.
The reason for this request is in my 80 cu ft sub box <the stage> I am supposed to have sound absorbtion, the rate is 1to1.3 times the weight of air in the box, this is a general rule for any speaker box , not many people know this rule.
kind regards alan


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

Density of dry air at 20C at 760 mm of mercury (one atmosphere of pressure) is 1.204 milligrams per cubic centimeter. The density of air depends on pressure and humidity


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Steve.
kind regards alan


----------

